
Airbnb Offering Free Rooms in Florida, South Carolina for Hurricane Matthew - dsr12
http://www.tampabay.com/news/weather/hurricanes/airbnb-offering-free-rooms-in-florida-south-carolina-for-hurricane-matthew/2296770
======
SubiculumCode
People are offering their house for free and bnb is managing those
transactions for free. title should credit homeowners morebthan airbnb, IMO

